# JD 318 dies on engaging



## nitro4 (Nov 28, 2010)

I used my JD 318 all day. Went to put it away and when I started it all was fine but when I went to put into gear it would die. If I put back in neutral it would kick back in. Now all of a sudden it is absolutely dead when I turn the key. No lights no nothing. Bad neutral switch??


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

That's what it sure sounds like. Have you tried by passing it?


----------



## nitro4 (Nov 28, 2010)

Haven't tried bypassing yet. It was dark when this happened and quickly switched the Trac Vac attachments over to another 318 I have and will look at this one tomorrow. I also thought of the kill switch in the seat. This is an older 318 and a little more difficult to bypass seat kill switch since it is buried in the seat. I must have a dead short somewhere because I get no juice at all to the dash lights or starter now even though the battery is well charged.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Make sure to check any fuses,nitro4 ! Also,run this simple test on the battery: take the battery out,and try to start another unit. The reason I say this is that I had a 2yr old battery,and it showed full voltage.... but when tested,there were only 18 amps,and it was a 1000 amp battery !


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

You're not talking about a manual trans are you? Your use of the word *GEAR* has me a little confused.

I suspect the problem is with the seat switch. Engine won't start/run if someone isn't setting in the seat. The neutral switch will permit engine run if rider get off the seat. Seem to recall this model had a control box all the safety switch went to and determined what action to take if safety switches not in their proper place.

Been almost 10 yrs since i had my 318 so my memory could be a little clouded.


----------



## nitro4 (Nov 28, 2010)

No, this is automatic trans. What gets me is the mower would start and when I tried to shift to forward or reverse it would die. If I turned on the lights it would star to die and then is went completely dead. All the pulleys are free. It has to be a massive short somewhere, probably in neutral switch since that is where the problem started when I tried to shift out of neutral.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

The logic in the control box controls what happen when the various safety switches are or are not activated. Shifting out of N will cause the engine to die if someone isn't setting in the seat.

Not saying the problem couldn't be somewhere else but if the seat safety switch isn't operating correctly, the engine will die upon actuation of the neutral safety switch.

From your comments on the affect of turning on the lights is something that needs to be addressed but you need to know how the safety switch interact.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Check the switch at the gear selector. It should be a contact-type,and mine went bad and did the same thing.


----------

